# PCOS - Can my GP help in any way?



## LadyMoonie (Nov 4, 2005)

We had ICSI in 2005 that resulted in my gorgeous twins, but we'd like to try for another.

Treatment is not an option now due to lack of funds.  However, I've been wondering if my GP can offer any help?  The reason for us having ICSI was down to DH having a low count/poor motility but I'm very aware that these tests can be a snapshot in time and things could change if we adapt our diets or he takes vitamin supplements.

During my first scan though, they told me that I have polycistic ovaries and this hadn't been picked up before.

Are there any basic medications for women with PCOS?  I keep reading about Clomid and Metformin.  Are either of these used in cases of PCOS?  I am not keen on the idea of Clomid due to the chances of another multiple birth (I adore my twins but not sure that I would want a second set!) but both of us are keen to do everything we can to increase our chances of natural conception.

Any advice would be most gratefully welcomed  

TIA,
LM x


----------



## Macmillan (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, I would go to your GP - he/she can get you a scan to look at your ovaries and check your bloods for PCOS (LH and testosterone) and ovulation (day +/-21 progesterone), and also recheck your DH's semen analysis.  Like you say things can change, and maybe be better?

Most GPs wouldn't prescribe clomid/metformin for the first time without consent and direction from a fertility clinic, but they should be able to refer you for a NHS consultation?

Good luck
x

P.S. your twins look gorgeous


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

hi, i wud defo go too your doctors.

we got half way thru an ivf.icsi cycle due too PCOS & Low Sperm Count..... However when i only got two follies they offered IUI - And guess what ?? .....

BFP!!!!! 

Now there saying they will give me clomid next time  .. anythings possible....

See your doctor, good luck  xxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi

I am another example of how things can happen. I have PCOS and DH had quite poor results from his seminal analysis, resulting in us having ICSI. I have a beautiful daughter thanks to our treatment and have just found out that i am pregnant a year later 

It just goes to show how miracles can happen.You just never know what is around the corner.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

If you have PCOS then you could try the GI diet which can help improve your egg quality & also help ovulation.

http://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/DIET/reviews/pcos-diet-book.htm

this book is specifically about PCOS & diet but you can follow the GI diet books too which are the same principle.

/links


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I would definitely go and see your GP - it is possible to have polycystic ovaries without actually having PCOS, so firstly I would ask your GP to perform blood tests to confirm which of the 2 you have.  Then based on these results your GP will know best what route to take next. xxx


----------



## LadyMoonie (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you all for the replies.

Sorry I have only just come back to this post but we moved house on Saturday!  I'm hoping that this house will mean a fresh start and maybe even a new addition to our family  

I think I'll try the GI diet or similar as a starting point, I had actually planned to do this anyway once we moved and life wasn't so hectic.  I'll give it 3 or 4 months of trying naturally (with some herbal supplements thrown in for both of us) and then ask to see my doc.  I'd be worried about trying Clomid due to the potential of another multiple birth but I'm not sure what else they would/could suggest.

Thank you


----------

